# Stihl Kombi Storage



## Wowzer

Looking to see what people do to store their Kombi in their garage/shed it looks like maybe over in Aus land (See pic below) they have a wall mount hanger you can buy but I don't see anything in North America. 

Have you used stuff from Homedepot to adapt it to work, maybe some PVC pipe or something. looking for advice.


----------



## Cycledude

Bought my combi last spring and it came with a free wall mount pretty much like the one in your picture, it actually might even be the same one, it’s ok but it ain’t nothing to brag about it’s built pretty cheap.


----------



## Cope1024

I bought a heavy duty wall mount for my trimmer. Can't remember if it was from Lowe's or Home Depot. You should be able to mount the rest of it on peg board. My Echo pole saw hangs above my head in the shed.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Couple 4" screws in the wall and hang.


----------



## madhatte

I've got dowel pins in a board on the wall.. I hang them by the handle there. I winterize by setting idle, then draining the tank and pulling the carb through til dry. Then I clean the spark arrestor, inspect/change as necessary the fuel filter and spark plug, and set the coil air gap. Accessories receive similar maintenance. Blades sharpened, gearboxes greased, shafts inspected, nylon bushings inspected/replaced as necessary, etc. When I hang them up for the season I am confident that they will start again in the spring when I gas them up. Some years I leave stabilized ethanol-free fuel in the carb. I'm not fully decided on which is better.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I put them "away" like I plan on using the next day. Haven't had any issue with it even 6 months later.
We don't have gasahol here though.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I know that Home Depot has some storage rack systems in their storage rack dept. 

Looked at one way earlier this year. It was very nice and stout. It was expandable and had numerous types if hooks. About $39.00 if I recall.


----------



## Archsnuffy

I use the Rubbermaid fast track system. They have a hanger for the engine, and some 2 prong straight hooks that will hold all of the attachments.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

I have a different 'multi-system', but no more wall space in my garage to hang things (!). The components stand on end in a plastic barrel (with the end cut off), along with some other 'long things'.

Lots of tool organizers available at home centers that could be used / adapted. For other long tools / things, I have bent bicycle storage hooks to fit; used cam-style broom holders; and even cinched tool handles with loops of cord to hang them from a nail.







Philbert


----------



## clf28264

I’m a smuck and bought the stihl Kombi holder... it’s great but very expensive. I would buy hooks or use screws.


----------

